# maj libreoffice, version hunspell {résolu}

## c4-53

Bonjour

J'ai un petit soucis quand je lance la recherche de mise à jour.

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

app-text/hunspell:0

  (app-text/hunspell-1.7.0-r1:0/1.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    app-text/hunspell:0/1.6= required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^^

    app-text/hunspell:0/1.6 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^

```

C'est quoi la différence entre "app-text/hunspell:0/1.6=" et "app-text/hunspell:0/1.6"?

Je n'ai rien spécifié dans mes fichiers /etc/packge.****/*** , au sujet de libreoffice ni de hunspell.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Le message dit que la mise à jour vers la version 1.7 est bloquée par libreoffice-bin qui a besoin de la version 1.6

----------

## c4-53

Oui j'avais compris, le truc c'est pourquoi et comment solutionner le truc 

Quand je fais un 

```
# eix hunspell

[U] app-text/hunspell

     Available versions:  1.6.2-r1(0/1.6) (~)1.7.0(0/1.7) (~)1.7.0-r1(0/1.7) {ncurses nls readline static-libs L10N="af bg ca cs cy da de de-1901 el en eo es et fo fr ga gl he hr hu ia id is it kk km ku lt lv mi mk ms nb nl nn pl pt pt-BR ro ru sk sl sq sv sw tn uk zu"}

     Installed versions:  1.6.2-r1(0/1.6)(20:54:11 25/07/2019)(ncurses nls readline -static-libs L10N="fr -af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -de-1901 -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -kk -km -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/hunspell

     Description:         Hunspell spell checker - an improved replacement for myspell in OOo

```

```

poste01 ~ # eix libreoffice

* app-office/libreoffice

     Available versions:  6.2.5.2 ~6.2.7.1 ~6.3.1.2 **6.3.9999*l **9999*l {accessibility bluetooth +branding coinmp +cups dbus debug eds firebird googledrive gstreamer +gtk gtk2 java kde ldap +mariadb odk pdfimport postgres test vlc ELIBC="FreeBSD" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver scripting-beanshell scripting-javascript wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"}

     Homepage:            https://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         A full office productivity suite

[I] app-office/libreoffice-bin

     Available versions:  6.2.5.2^st {gnome java kde ELIBC="FreeBSD" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6"}

     Installed versions:  6.2.5.2^st(04:27:50 31/07/2019)(-gnome -java -kde ELIBC="-FreeBSD" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6")

     Homepage:            https://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         A full office productivity suite. Binary package

* app-office/libreoffice-bin-debug

     Available versions:  6.2.5.2^st {gnome java kde}

     Homepage:            https://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         LibreOffice, a full office productivity suite. Binary package, debug info

[I] app-office/libreoffice-l10n

     Available versions:  6.2.5.2^s ~6.2.7.1^s ~6.3.1.2^s {offlinehelp L10N="af am ar as ast be bg bn bn-IN bo br brx bs ca ca-valencia cs cy da de dgo dz el en en-GB en-ZA eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gd gl gu gug he hi hr hu id is it ja ka kk km kmr-Latn kn ko kok ks lb lo lt lv mai mk ml mn mni mr my nb ne nl nn nr nso oc om or pa pl pt pt-BR ro ru rw sa sat sd si sid sk sl sq sr sr-Latn ss st sv sw-TZ ta te tg th tn tr ts tt ug uk uz ve vi xh zh-CN zh-TW zu"}

     Installed versions:  6.2.5.2^s(04:03:59 31/07/2019)(-offlinehelp L10N="fr -af -am -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bn-IN -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gd -gl -gu -gug -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kmr-Latn -kn -ko -kok -ks -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -rw -sa -sat -sd -si -sid -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr-Latn -ss -st -sv -sw-TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW -zu")

     Homepage:            https://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         Translations for the Libreoffice suite

* app-office/libreoffice-voikko

     Available versions:  ~5.0

     Homepage:            https://voikko.puimula.org/

     Description:         Free Finnish spell checking and hyphenation for LibreOffice

```

Il n'y a pas d'autre version plus résente de libreoffice-bin, sauf le libreoffice-l10n. À mon avis c'est ce dernier qui est en cause. (vu mon niveau, c'est pas sûr) 

Désolé je n'ai pas encore tout les automatisme gentoo"esque"

----------

## xaviermiller

Il n'y a rien à "corriger". La version de libreoffice-bin refuse une version plus récente de hunspell, jusqu'à une mise à jour de ce paquet binaire.

Ce n'est pas un problème en soi

----------

## c4-53

Ok, merci, ça faisait un moment que je voyais ce message, et je trouvais ça curieux.

----------

